# Racine Royale Electric



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Anyone here buy this one?

Racine Royale Electric



















I think Harleymanstan may have snagged it. Movement look familiar??? Note that it is signed "Gallet".

Seemed like a deal to me.


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

Hello,

I did buy this watch. I thought it was a good deal, too. I mainly just recognized the movement, so gave it a shot, and turned out well for me, I would say.

harleymanstan


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

$28! :cry2:

Let's hope the balance staff is broken, the coil is open circuit, the contact wires are bent and the case has heavy brassing. :lol:

Nice one!


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

A great bargain harleymanstan (how did I miss this) :blink: and a really nice watch to boot is it in working order.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> $28! :cry2:
> 
> *Let's hope the balance staff is broken, the coil is open circuit, the contact wires are bent and the case has heavy brassing.* :lol:
> 
> Nice one!


*B A D* boy, Paul - or do you just happen to have all those parts in stock? :grin:

Nice one to snag! Health to wear and enjoy it, fits the "easy read" criteria :yes:


----------



## harleymanstan (May 29, 2009)

I'll let everyone know if it runs when it arrives. Hopefully it will.

harleymanstan


----------

